# Shipping Roadcases



## Les (Apr 18, 2014)

So, I know roadcases are designed with all kinds of abuse in mind, but have any of you ever had any trouble shipping roadcase-clad gear via FedEx/UPS? I'm about to ship some consoles and would love any advice. I was talking with the president of Le Maitre (good guy) and he said they ship their roadcases wrapped in cardboard, and this comes on the heals of one of our brand new Kangaroo cases returning from a rental (where it was shipped out via FedEx) with a puncture wound. 

I do know from personal experience that wheeled cases can get pretty destroyed in the back of a FedEx truck.


----------



## porkchop (Apr 18, 2014)

From my experience it's best to put anything (even a case with wheels) on a pallet that's larger than the item your shipping. That way when something starts to slide in the truck it hits the pallet first. That being said I've had pretty good luck sending consoles via Fed Ex in this manner.


----------



## len (Apr 18, 2014)

When I buy new cases, they're typically shipped Fedex or UPS, in cardboard, with wheels inside. Never had an issue. As for shipping cases with equipment, the pallet method is what was typically done at places I worked. The most important thing is to photograph everything before you ship it, and put identification in several places. Always better to have proof of what you are shipping.


----------



## rsmentele (Apr 18, 2014)

When shipping cases, they are always packaged in cardboard, or for freight size, placed on a pallet. That is the only way to help avoid damage. The few times we ship without 'protection' is when accidents happen.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 28, 2014)

We had some monitor cases (with the monitors in them) shipped back from an event. Came back with fresh gouges and a brand new handle (read: hole). This was on a pallet that was larger than the cases. Lesson here is have pictures before and after it leaves. If someone else is shipping it to you have them take photo's and either mail or email them separately. Fedex/UPS has a fairly hard policy of if its broken it wasn't their fault (pictures can help dissuade them from claiming it was that way when they got it and have them cover fix or replacements).


----------

